# Как побороть волнение?



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (28 Ноя 2014)

Как побороть волнение перед выступлением и при выступлении, и направить свой страх в пользу? КАК НЕ ВОЛНОВАТЬСЯ ПРИ ВЫСТУПЛЕНИИ, некоторые говорят что страх только перед выходом на сцену, но у меня он при игре, что делать ?


----------



## Valah (28 Ноя 2014)

По мне, так больше играть "на публику". Когда учился в консерватории, так мы играли друг-другу программу по несколько раз, ещё по муз. школам обыгрывали программу... В конце-концов можно родным устраивать концерты по-выходным...


----------



## vev (28 Ноя 2014)

Valah (28.11.2014, 23:59) писал:


> В конце-концов можно родным устраивать концерты по-выходным...


Если хочется с ними отношения порвать, то это прекрасный шанс Мои уже вешаются. Правда, выходными они не отделываются


----------



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (28 Ноя 2014)

vev (29.11.2014, 00:12) писал:


> Valah (28.11.2014, 23:59) писал:
> 
> 
> > В конце-концов можно родным устраивать концерты по-выходным...
> ...


Как и где находить практически все ноты ?) И кстати как вы справляетесь с волнением?


----------



## vev (28 Ноя 2014)

Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 00:18) писал:


> vev (29.11.2014, 00:12) писал:
> 
> 
> > Valah (28.11.2014, 23:59) писал:
> ...


----------



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (28 Ноя 2014)

vev (29.11.2014, 00:22) писал:


> Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 00:18) писал:
> 
> 
> > vev (29.11.2014, 00:12) писал:
> ...


----------



## vev (28 Ноя 2014)

Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 00:25) писал:


> vev (29.11.2014, 00:22) писал:
> 
> 
> > Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 00:18) писал:
> ...


----------



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29 Ноя 2014)

vev (29.11.2014, 00:29) писал:


> Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 00:25) писал:
> 
> 
> > vev (29.11.2014, 00:22) писал:
> ...


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2014)

Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 15:17) писал:


> Как выучить это место? что бы пальцы сами фигачили с легкостью? (49 страница)


С остальными страницами (особенно двумя первыми) у Ваших пальцев затруднений не возникает, фигачат как миленькие? 
vev (29.11.2014, 00:22) писал:


> Только тренировка. Чем больше играешь, тем меньше публика напрягает.


 Да, но зато, похоже, напрягается сама, если
vev (29.11.2014, 00:12) писал:


> Мои уже вешаются.


 Надо полагать, скоро уже и выход на автомат состоится? (Не дай бог, конечно.)


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2014)

MAN (30.11.2014, 14:04) писал:


> Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 15:17) писал:
> 
> 
> > Как выучить это место? что бы пальцы сами фигачили с легкостью? (49 страница)
> ...


Не... Они - пацифисты. До автомата, думаю, не дойдет. 

Александр! Вы сформулировали закон сохранения напряжения!


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2014)

vev (30.11.2014, 14:08) писал:


> Александр! Вы сформулировали закон сохранения напряжения!


 Идём дальше! Вектор эмоциональной напряженности направлен в сторону уменьшения потенциала. Переход зарядов происходит до тех пор, пока потенциалы контактирующих тел не станут равными... Заземляйтесь, господа музыканты, и с себя напряжение снимете и публика через вас разрядку получит!.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (30 Ноя 2014)

Ну сколько же советов,запутаться можно. И всё от тех, кто сами не играли и играть не будут НИКОГДА.
Первое - надо досконально знать нотный материал,то бишь текст. А потом найди в толпе слушателей(зрителей) того ,кому ты хочешь передать это -свои эмоции ,переживания и т.д. И здесь 50 человек в зале или 500 разницы уже и нет.Да, для 2-х - 3-х слушателей выкладывайся на полную катушку.И конечно, больше играть на публике.Народ у нас хоть и не всегда образован,но плохое от хорошего отличит всегда. Хороший у нас народ !


----------



## Dmvlad (4 Дек 2014)

Новиков Игорь (30.11.2014, 20:29) писал:


> И всё от тех, кто сами не играли и играть не будут НИКОГДА.


 грубовато конечно... но! раньше, давно, играл и на концертах и перед друзьями, и родственниками... нисколько не стеснялся, просто играл.. Прошло время взял опять баян в руки, в одного играю , как только хотя бы перед родственниками- теряюсь, так что игра на публике это же не только на сцене...А тема довольно интересная...


----------



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (4 Дек 2014)

Но все равно если бы мы научились не вольноваться, и это было бы легко, то было бы не интересно выступать ИМХО. Весь прикол артистизма пропал бы!


----------



## voldemar-60 (4 Дек 2014)

У меня тоже когда-то была проблема в годы учебы, волнение на сцене могло испортить выступление, поэтому уверенное знание текста и свобода в технически сложных местах - первостепенно, но главное в преодолении волнения - как можно больше выступать. Я еще практиковал, перед тем как играть для кого-то (друзья, родственники), запись на магнитофон, поверьте, это тоже помогало в преодолении боязни сцены, так как если что-то не доделано, на записи все очень хорошо слышалось. Сейчас это еще проще, у всех есть видеокамеры, телефоны, компы с юсб-камерами. И как можно больше играть перед публикой. А сценическое волнение должно быть, но оно не должно портить впечатление от твоей игры.


----------

